# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Odeem been en rood been

## rafaelo

hallo ik wet niet wat er met me been aan de ahand is me linker onder been zit vaak odeem hoef maar 15 min te zitten en hij is veel dikker plus dat hij rood is ik dacht dat ik door de zon was verbrand maar het zit er al 2 weeken waarom is dat dan zo rood ? weet iemand dit en kan het kwaad?

----------

